# Can we have our own forum for the E63/E64 series?



## Spngd (Feb 28, 2004)

It might allow more focused and productive use of this board.


----------



## Cabriolover (Feb 6, 2004)

*Go to bimmer.roadfly.org for a better message board*


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

The 6/7/8 series boards were intentionally merged because these particular boards have experienced generally low volumes of discussion. Discussion volumes for the E63/64 have typically been less than 5 posts a day, even prior to the forum merger. We wanted to promote more lively discussion in these forums of these low production cars.

We do recognize that the 6er community is growing; however, at the same time we have not seen enough post volume to justify creating a dedicated forum 6er forum just yet.

This is not to say we aren't flexible. If the 6er post volume starts to increase well over what we have seen, we will definitely grow to fill that need. If you can help us build our 6er community here at Bimmerfest, we will certainly look towards creating a dedicated 6er forum.

Please also refer to Jon Shafer's post regarding this subject.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cabriolover said:


> Go to bimmer.roadfly.org for a better message board


:dunno:

We totally understand and appreciate that there are active posters,
and that there are "lurkers" here. We would love nothing more than to
have to add more forums due to increased traffic demand. * '6 posts since
February' is part of our concern.  * Let's get busy!

:angel:


----------

